# Taxi



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just travelled from the 6th October city in a white metered taxi with my Egyptian friend plus another English women and her son. We were watching the meter and within 2 minutes it was at 5LE and my Egyptian friend asked him what he was playing at.. anyway we decided to bail out in Mohiandiseen and when we went to pay him my Egyptian friend asked why he was cheating the meter...Quote... I put the tourist meter on... there is no tourist meter and my friend told him that we were not tourists we speak Arabic and we live in Cairo he started shouting when could he put the tourist meter on if he couldn't put it on when foreigners were in his cab.

Be aware... there is no tourist meter.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well if the taxi driver is overrating, there are many scenarios for that, the most popular couple of scenarios would be:

1-You don’t have any luggage in the vehicle, so you offer the driver what you think he deserves, if he refuses to take that and asks for more, you open the door, step out of the vehicle and walk away! He will eventually take what you already offered!! That’s why it’s preferable to pay AFTER stepping out of the vehicle!

2-You’re in the taxi but still need the driver to get your luggage out, you give him whatever he’s asking for, but you never step out of the vehicle, then after giving him the money he asked for, you ask him to drive you to a NEW destination that you’d pay separately for, that new destination shall be the nearest police station, once you say that, he’ll probably give you ALL your money back and then ask you to forget the whole thing and give him “whatever you think he deserves”! Personally I’d exclude the tipping part from what I’d give to a taxi driver that MADE me do this, but duh, it’s up to you!

Yes the reactions that I’ve just suggested would probably waste much of your time which is probably worth more than a few extra pounds that you’d pay to shut the idiot up, but personally if I was treated like an idiot that “will just pay” -Even if it was an extra ONE LE- that would ruin my whole bloody day anyway, so who cares about few minutes wasted!

Good luck folks!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My taxi fare from City Stars to my doorstep should be LE25-27 max, then I add a few pounds tip if I think the guy deserves it. Last time I went to get a white cab from the taxi queue inside the gate (as you come out of the mall there is a big line of them before you get to the street), just in case I asked the guy "how much to Rehab?", he says "LE60"  

So I said shokran and walked a few meters to the gate where there are always loads of cabs waiting, most of them with meters nowadays, and paid the correct fare. Unfortunately even if you speak Arabic to them, the minute they see a foreigner they try and rip you off, wherever you go. Very sad but very true


----------



## CherryBomb (Dec 13, 2010)

as long as u are here in"Egypt" take the white cab and don't ask for the price just look for the cost on the counting screen , and if he complain just leave him


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

CherryBomb said:


> as long as u are here in"Egypt" take the white cab and don't ask for the price just look for the cost on the counting screen , and if he complain just leave him


my 20yr old daughter took a taxi (fluent arabic) from city stars to korba the guy asked for 5 and she was impressed and she gave him a decent tip ( very easy to tip decently when you dont earn the money) and he refused she was most impressed
and so was i. she also saw a taxi driver punch an egyptian woman who refused to pay a taxi driver more so its not only foreigners


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> my 20yr old daughter took a taxi (fluent arabic) from city stars to korba the guy asked for 5 and she was impressed and she gave him a decent tip ( very easy to tip decently when you dont earn the money) and he refused she was most impressed
> and so was i. she also saw a taxi driver punch an egyptian woman who refused to pay a taxi driver more so its not only foreigners


also when ever i have seen any kind of traffic accident its not always a guarantee that a passing police car will stop, but there will always be a taxi driver or two, parked by the side trying to assist so there not all bad
and if you dont take a taxi its shank's pony micro bus or tram ( all very interesting, my days of them are long gone)


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

bat said:


> she also saw a taxi driver punch an egyptian woman who refused to pay a taxi driver more so its not only foreigners



That's terrible 

These women need to get proper martial arts training


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

bat said:


> my 20yr old daughter took a taxi (fluent arabic) from city stars to korba the guy asked for 5 and she was impressed and she gave him a decent tip ( very easy to tip decently when you dont earn the money) and he refused she was most impressed
> and so was i.


When you find a good taxi driver we get their moblie number. We have about 4 or 5 taxis that we use regularly. The good and switched on drivers like to have regulars. One we have used for ten years, part of the family.
When you find a good one they are worth their weight in gold.


----------

